

Gigapixels of Andromeda - peterwaller
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udAL48P5NJU

======
peterwaller
Interactive version:
[http://www.spacetelescope.org/images/heic1502a/zoomable/](http://www.spacetelescope.org/images/heic1502a/zoomable/)

